# Park Stands: PCS-9 or PCS-10



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I'm planning to get a bike repair stand and will probably go with one of these. Does anyone know the benefits of the PCS-10 over the PCS-9? Is it more stable?

Also, how much space do the stands take up when they are disassembled? I'm moving in a couple of months and have a very limited amount of space in my car so I might need to wait before pulling the trigger.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

I have an older PCS-10 and from what I can tell the the PCS-10 has a more sophisticated top/clamp assemble but stability would be similar. I don't break my stand down often but size is comparable to a folded EZ-Up or playpen.


----------



## CLMcLovin (Sep 27, 2011)

Just an fyi...Jenson has these stands on sale until Saturday. I just ordered the PCS-4 just because I like the heavy duty clamping system. It's going to be a nice upgrade from the cheesy ebay stand I currently have.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

(EDIT - Brain freeze. I have the PCS-10, not the PCS-9. The PCS-10 is the one with the quick-clamp. I had looked at the PCS-9, but it had the slower twist-lock, not the quick-clamp. Other than the clamp, they are pretty similar.)

Amazon has the PCS-9s for $95. Been using mine about 8 months. For the average home mechanic, I think the PCS-9 is perfect. I was worried about the stability of the 2-post base, but it's fine. I can put my 28lb BLT on sideways, upside down... it's perfectly stable. I'm not sure what the other Park Tool clamps have on the PCS-9's... it's heavy, solid, well-built. Push the clamp down, and a half-turn tightens it up firm. 

I'd love to have the Feedback Pro Elite for the storage. Storage is one of the PCS-9's weaknesses, IMO. Its legs flip *down*, so it takes up like 6"+ of vertical space. The little slots that are supposed to hold the legs down for stowing are cheap plastic, too, so I have to put a velcro strap around them or else they easily slip out. I can't be bothered to take the clamp off when I put it away, either, but if pressed for space you'll need to or its even more awkward to store. But for the price difference it didn't seem worth it to go with the Feedback. 

I'd recommend picking up the park tool work tray that snaps in, too. -- very handy.

.


----------



## Tiny_MN (Nov 5, 2011)

I have an older PCS-1 and will need to get a second due to clamp changes and not being able to replace the head. Whatever you go with, get the heavier duty one. My PCS-1 is big and heavy for a home stand. But, definitely worth it as I've stored my old LeTour on it over the winter months without an issue


----------

